# Corsair Crown



## felix-fe (25. April 2011)

Hei leudz ,

wollte mal fragen ob der rown rahmen was taugt.Immerhin ist er 

ziemlich billig...

also was sagt ihr dazu vlt hat den jemand von euch und kann mir 

berichten 

http://www.corsairbikes.com/crown.html


----------



## Mr.A (26. April 2011)

du bist hier bei *commencal* nicht bei *corsair*...kleiner aber wichtiger Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

